# Never again shall the tang of a file pierce my flesh!



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

OK, it just dawned on me! I have a lathe, I can make handles for my files and rasps now! Duh!

And how exactly did it dawn on me? Of course, at the exact same instant the file slipped in my hand and the tang took a chunk from my palm!

I had already made up some spindle blanks to practice on. Left over poplar that I laminated together to get thicker pieces. All that was left was a quick trip to the hardware store to get a few bits of copper pipe. Decided just to use couplers instead of getting something longer and cutting. Lazy. 

I'll be keeping my eyes open for some maple to make tool handles from. The poplar is OK (and essentially free since it was scrap from another projet) but I think maple would be better in this application.

I'm digging the lathe! I think I'll make a scratch awl too.

FYI, before I started I checked with Google for ideas on shaping the handle and found this:
http://aroundthewoods.com/book1/page087.html 
The book he references is pretty darn neat.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Those are some pretty nifty file handles Rob.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I've got a bunch of small detail files that don't have handles. I'm thinking of making some miniature versions for them. I've never jabbed myself with the small ones, probably becase they aren't big enough for me to attempt taking too big a bite in the first place. 

And at the lab we have an assortment of handtools, including a rack of files. And no handles. I'll ask my boss if he will spring for some copper pipe and a few feet of lumber... 

If nothing else, it would be good practice.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

rwyoung said:


> I've got a bunch of small detail files that don't have handles. I'm thinking of making some miniature versions for them. I've never jabbed myself with the small ones, probably becase they aren't big enough for me to attempt taking too big a bite in the first place.
> 
> And at the lab we have an assortment of handtools, including a rack of files. And no handles. I'll ask my boss if he will spring for some *copper pipe *and a few feet of lumber...
> 
> If nothing else, it would be good practice.



You may want to consider instead of the copper pipe for the ferrule of the handle that you may do well to use a brass flare nut for the ferrule. When you use one of these you can generally just screw it on (should make it more stable) and then you can use a file on the lathe to get rid of the flat areas that are designed for screwing it on. A lot of folks use these if they buy like a Thompson Lathe Tool that doesn't come with a handle.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rob those are some good looking handles. I made some for my files because it is easier on my hands. I use 3/4" copper splices cut in half. I tried the brass Phil was talking about and didn't care for it besides haven't had a dimes worth of problems. Phil is right though a lot of guys are using them. I always felt screwing something onto wood would also tear the fibers and weaken that point.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

An excellent project idea.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rob,

Nice looking handles.  A friend at work did something similar only used golf balls instead. Simply drilled a hole, glued in place.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Nice looking handles.  A friend at work did something similar only used golf balls instead. Simply drilled a hole, glued in place.


Sounds like he enjoys putt-ering in the shop. 

*Rob* - nice job on the handles.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice hadles Rob. Yes I too took a couple of stabs before I became smart. But you did make some fancy ones.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Another reason to have a small lathe, I shall add it to the list when I discuss with Honey about the purchase of one.


----------

